# Do i need permit for Ductless Heat Pump in Massachusetts?



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey guys 

I want to do a Ductless mini split in MA ... It's my own place. So question is - do i need Mechanical license/ permit to do this?

Is Ductless considered mechanical in MA and do i need to have mechanical license + permit to do it as a homeowner?

I asked 1 hvac guy - he said he never gets permit for Ductless...

Thanks.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

coolflatroof said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Call your village/city/county or whoever is in-charge and ask them 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I know one state away in CT I can do anything I want to my house. Of course they want you to get permits and inspections.


----------

